# If you want to see the calendar...



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I peaked cause I already have mine


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2




Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I peaked cause I already have mine


Me, too!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It looks wonderful  
Brilliant job.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you for sharing - what a great job you did!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We are jumping up and down here with excitement!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you so much for this!!!! The dogs are all so cute, it will be the best calendar we've ever had. :


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Fantastic! Well done Donna!

Val


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I couldn't resist taking a peek, it's brilliant Donna!!! :jumping: Thank you xxx


Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

What a lovely job you've done !!!!
What beautiful Poo's we all have


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Donna, that is absolutely amazing, I love all your little captions and so many cute photos! Must have taken you ages to do, hope you are very proud of your hard work!! N xxx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

OMG! I was blown away by this Donna, its truly wonderful, I'm so emotional I don't know where to start! 

*THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH *for all your hard work and generosity, I _genuinely_ mean that, there will *never* be a calendar to compare to this, I'll treasure it always. x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow! amazing, so so good - I'm sure you could set up a business doing personalised calenders (and never have to worry about government shutdowns!), the pictures on birthdays is such a lovely extra touch too, you clever person you. Thank you.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Donna it looks amazing, you really have done a fantastic job! I love ruby in the pumpkin outfit - perfect! 
The govt shutdown has benefited all us poo lovers, as youve had time to dedicate to this fab project for us and we will all have the best calender ever!
Money couldn't buy such a calender as we know all the poos kind of personally - it's just brilliant - thank you Donna, hubby jake and willow! Xx
I will have it up before 2014 and well into 2015!! Xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I wanted to make something to show how important you all are to us. There are people who disagree but I don't think you have to physically meet to get to know a person and enjoy a friendship. They come on all sizes and shapes. So this was my gift to my friend!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

what a fantastic calendar, you have done a great job, well done. You should sell them to raise some money for an animal charity. xx


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

How utterly brilliant Donna. I can't believe you managed to fit my beautiful fluff ball barney in. I am sitting here with a broad grin looking at all the wonderful pictures. Something to treasure indeed.

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Donna!!!!!! I totally agree that you dont have to be physically in touch to be close friends!!!! Very well said and outstanding, amazing job on the calender!!! You are very talented and have a visionary eye!!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

vickie said:


> what a fantastic calendar, you have done a great job, well done. You should sell them to raise some money for an animal charity. xx


Thank you but believe me they are far from that good.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow Donna you are so clever, and what a wonderful thing to do for your friends. Youre a lovely lady. :star::star::star:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I absolutely think you can become great friends having never met....but I do hope to meet one day!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It's funny but very few of my face to face friends understand how much these two have just changed me and my world. But a group of people from all different backgrounds and different countries seem to understand and I couldn't be more grateful to this community and to each of you. And that's what is so brilliant about this calendar, Donna, is how wonderfully you captured these beloved members of our family. Truly brilliant. 

On a side note. I think you should think about selling these as they are better than so many calendars I see at the pet store. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Wow what a wonderful calendar , you must be so proud of it. A big pat on the back for you x x


----------

